# Various Zoomie Videos :)



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

1. Sunny's first big snow storm at 6 months old

2. Sunny at 8 months old playing with her friend Tucker the yellow lab, who we were babysitting for the week. These zoomies were inspired by the water!

3. Sunny, Tucker, Midnite, Mister, Tasha, and Riley, at a friend's farm. Sunny loves to dart through the trees and change direction a lot, mostly to keep Mister from grabbing her tail!:doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those were great. The second one wasn't there anymore. I loved the first one of Sunny bounding through the snow as a pup. Your crew sure knows how to have a good time.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Those were great. The second one wasn't there anymore. I loved the first one of Sunny bounding through the snow as a pup. Your crew sure knows how to have a good time.


Thanks for the info! (and the compliments!) I gotta check on that one! I just posted it to YouTube about 1/2 hour ago and it was live, so I'm not sure what happened...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hehe! Love the ending on that 2nd one - Did they run into you? :

The 3rd one is the BEST! Wheee! Man - I wish Griff had better recall - he'd be Gonzo! They were having a blast!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Hehe! Love the ending on that 2nd one - Did they run into you? :
> 
> The 3rd one is the BEST! Wheee! Man - I wish Griff had better recall - he'd be Gonzo! They were having a blast!


Yeah, now the second one works, even though youtube says it's been deleted! Yup! They ran right into me!! :doh: I almost dropped the camera!! Did you notice that Tucker, from video 2, joined in at the very end of the race around the trees! He's been slowing down a bit each year.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Just bumping this up in case anyone wanted who wanted to missed all the "doggies goin' wild". Hmmm.... maybe that title would've gotten more viewers?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I love the snow zoomies! I'll bet Sunny was one tired pup after all that!

Thanks for posting the videos - I laughed and laughed. Zoomies are sooo much fun to watch!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are great! They sure are having a fun time!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

You should have seen Mitch when I started to watch the 3rd video!!! He came bombing out here, and kept trying to find you and the dogs. He tried to get on the desk, tilting his head the whole time sniffing. I think he misses everyone too. And they say dogs forget.... who ever said that never had a dog!!!! :wavey:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

cham said:


> You should have seen Mitch when I started to watch the 3rd video!!! He came bombing out here, and kept trying to find you and the dogs. He tried to get on the desk, tilting his head the whole time sniffing. I think he misses everyone too. And they say dogs forget.... who ever said that never had a dog!!!! :wavey:


Oh, that's so cute! And sweet! My husband used to say that dogs had a 10 second memory. HA!! He hasn't lived that one down yet!! Hiya, Mitchy!!:wavey:


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Great videos. I love when they get the zoomies. Delilah had them this morning. One of these days I'll catch them on video.

I love your "umphf" in the second video. LOL


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - they all looked as if they had a great time


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh man these are TERRIFIC vids!!!! I was soo worried watching that last one tho that somebody was going to hit a tree... they were going soo fast!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh man these are TERRIFIC vids!!!! I was soo worried watching that last one tho that somebody was going to hit a tree... they were going soo fast!!!


That's funny you should mention hitting a tree, because Sunny's favorite way to have the zoomies is with another dog chasing her around trees! She loves to be able to dodge in and out and change directions really quickly. She has to stay far ahead enough of Mister to keep him from grabbing her tail!:doh: I think Sunny must've been a barrel racing horse in a previous life!!


----------

